

The Dirty Secret Behind the Salesforce $1M Hackathon - dzlobin
https://medium.com/hackers-and-hacking/b839268fb82d?f=1

======
goldenkey
Now for a real (non-rigged) competition judged on merit:

[https://dtsn.darpa.mil/cybergrandchallenge/CyberGrandChallen...](https://dtsn.darpa.mil/cybergrandchallenge/CyberGrandChallenge_Rules_v1.pdf)

• 1st place: $2,000,000

• 2nd place: $1,000,000

• 3rd place: $750,000

Good luck writing a service that prevents shell-code injection and actively
patches executables after realizing RCE has taken place...All without source
code.. That's why the prizes are so big. You can pretty much stake a billion-
dollar company on an IDS system that versatile.

